
Apple removes the ‘time remaining’ battery estimate in new macOS update - pqdbr
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/13/13939278/apple-macos-sierra-new-macbook-pros-battery-life
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13169060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13169060)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13172903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13172903)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13169348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13169348)

